# Hario Skerton vs Krups GVX2 vs Nivona Cafegrano 130



## Beowulf (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the good coffee world, but I already feel that I will never be able to go back to the ordinary stuff.

At the moment I have an Aeropress and access to some very good beans, but I haven't got a long-term grinding solution so I'm hoping you can help me solve the dilemma fairly quickly.

I've been using a borrowed Skerton for a couple of days now and I'm happy with the grind but not with the grinding process (i.e. 4 min of exercise for 40g of beans is not ideal), so I'd like to get me an electric grinder for everyday use.

I was going to get me a Nivona Cafegrano 130 (which, as far as I understood, is the locally available version of Jura-Capresso Infinity) for just over £70, but I discovered the Krups GVX2 for just over £40 and I see that reviews are relatively ok.

So, the question is - will the Krups give me a worse grind quality than the Skerton (too much heat, since I gather the burrs spin quite fast)? If yes, I'd go for Nivona, which should be quite good for what I need at the moment (everything but espresso).

Thanks!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Not sure about the Nivona but don't waste your money on the Krups.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

40g is a lot for an Aeropress, are you making multiple brews?

Can't see any details for the Nivona, it does resemble the Capresso, but I'd check it has steel burrs.

The Krups might produce 'coffee' with an Aeropress, but it may be limited when you want to change brew methods.


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 27, 2016)

MWJB said:


> 40g is a lot for an Aeropress, are you making multiple brews?


Two brews - 15g for my wife, 25g for me







Just did 25g only, took me 2m40sec.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

40g is crazy, what beans are you using? Certainly with lighter roasts you will be losing a lot of the unique flavours of the beans.

The Skerton is an OK grinder but does offer a fairly uneven grind due to the way the burrs are mounted, you'll see some fines and boulders if you look at the puck from the aeropress.

If you just want a grinder for the press (and not espresso at a later date) take a look at the Wilfa. Workshop sell them, and dfk was selling one in the for sale section the other day at a very reasonable price.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Beowulf said:


> Two brews - 15g for my wife, 25g for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My rule of thumb is, 'a dose you can grind in the time it takes the kettle to boil', may as well be doing something while this I going on


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

aaronb said:


> The Skerton is an OK grinder but does offer a fairly uneven grind due to the way the burrs are mounted, you'll see some fines and boulders if you look at the puck from the aeropress.


This is pretty typical for burr grinders & certainly for small conical burrs. Biggest problem with Hario/Rhino/Porlex is longer grinding time.


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 27, 2016)

aaronb said:


> take a look at the Wilfa. Workshop sell them, and dfk was selling one in the for sale section the other day at a very reasonable price.


So you thinkg Wilfa is better value than the Infinity? Where I am currently located there is almost no difference in price.

I'm one post away from having access to the sale section


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If you are not averse to the price of the wilfa, new or pre loved, then this will give you some latitude in the future for other brewed methods as well although may struggle should the espresso bug bite.

Hand grinders only really become a "joy" to use when you start to spend as much or significantly more than you would spend on the wilfa as the burr sizes get bigger (chew through beans quicker) and more accurate (better engineered).

Key thing is spend what you are happy to afford as anything left over can go towards lots of beans









John


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

FYI Danish Aeropress Championship was won with a Wilfa WSCG-2:

https://coffeecollective.dk/2016/03/2016-danish-aeropress-championship/


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks, guys!

So, to sum up: I should stick to Skerton till my arms hurt enough to make me go and get a Wilfa







Krups out of discussion, Nivona uncertain as not widely used by people here.

In the meantime I ran into the Graef CM702 for about £85, so I guess the search continues.


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 27, 2016)

Just a quick update - Wilfa arrived today







Thank you all for input!


----------

